# rebuilding mc2 motor from 200t. Oil pump question



## claytski (Oct 21, 2003)

like it says, doing a full rebuild on my mc2 motor. 130k on the clock. should I replace the oil pump? on my dubs I do but this is of a different breed. thanks


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

As you say - it is a different breed. These pumps are virtually indestructable. Unless it is full of sand it will be fine. You should however, pull it off, inspect and clean and press in a new crank seal.


----------



## claytski (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (GTQ)*

I am in full rebuild mode. machine shop pressed guides, cut new seats, decked it, honed it. I installed rings, bearings, seals, gaskets, etc. full rebuild. what you said concurs with what others have said. 
I have a few other questions that I am going to post as new threads. they are as follows:
What is a UR quattro? I hear the bent tie rod will work for me.
Is there any good writeups for this swap(mc2 10vt) into an 80 quattro? specifically what is entailed in wiring. I have the wiring, I am just wondering. I would like to look at other peoples ideas. I see a lot of these swaps in 4ks. wondering if somewhat the same.


----------

